# [Résolu] [HAL] Problème de disque dur externe.

## Fistons

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un petit problème avec hal sous gnome.

Il ne me monte pas mon disque dur externe, alors que je peux le monter manuellement.

Cependant un autre disque usb, et quelques clés usb fonctionnent sans problèmes.

Quelqu'un a une idée du problème?

Merci.Last edited by Fistons on Thu Apr 05, 2007 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _Seth_

Salut, je te réponds en vitesse mais il me semble qu'il faut supprimer les entrées du fstab que hald doit gérer pour qu'il fonctionne correctement.

Donc si tu as une ligne dans ton fstab pour ton dd externe, commente la et branche ton dd ensuite. Je promet rien   :Wink: 

----------

## Fistons

Je viens de vérifier, y'avait pas d'entrer particuliere pour ce disque dur.

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Je confirme la panne. Lorsque je branche mon lecteur MP3 ou une clé usb, ça fonctionne nickel. Parcontre si je branche un disque dur USB externe, il ne veut pas me le monter.

Si j'exécute à la main gnome-mount -d /dev/sdb1 il me dit "you are not privilegied to mount this device", enfin en gros il me dit que j'ai pas les droits.

Pourtant mes groupes sont bien configurés:

```

uid=1000(sebtx) gid=1000(sebtx) groupes=5(tty),6(disk),7(lp),10(wheel),14(uucp),18(audio),19(cdrom),20(dialout),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),250(portage),1000(sebtx),1001(messagebus),1003(haldaemon),1004(plugdev),1006(qemu)

```

J'ai l'impression que maintenant Hal fait la différence entre les types de disques...

----------

## Fistons

gnome-mount m'affiche uniquement un joli

```

eric@lilith ~ $ gnome-mount -d /dev/sdb1 

gnome-mount 0.4

eric@lilith ~ $

```

Edit: si ça peut aider, le disque externe en question est un samsung de 120 go en 2"1/2 avec boitier USB2.

----------

## Fistons

J'ai regardé lsusb et dmesg... rien de spécial...

Personne n'a de piste?

----------

## sebtx

Bon j'ai ptète une piste,

```

sebtx@gigalaptop ~ $ gnome-mount -t -d /dev/sdb1

gnome-mount 0.4

** (gnome-mount:6693): WARNING **: Mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_515aca68_b6bc_449a_8349_ad77f549391c

org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied : Device has volume.ignore set to TRUE. Refusing to mount.

```

Héhéhé c'est toujours mieux en mode texte  :Smile: 

A creuser avec les fichiers dans /usr/share/hal  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Regarder ici et ici la solution s'y trouve mais je les ai lus en vitesse. Bonne chance.  :Wink: 

EDIT : @sebtx, tu veux pas éditer ton poste en mettant toutes les infos sur les groupes etc, entre balises stp, pour l'instant tu obliges tout le monde à "scroller"<---anglicisme honteux pour la journée mondiale de la francophonie...  :Embarassed: 

EDIT 2 : taper "hal policy" dans recherche rapide et ne vous contentez pas de lire que les titres avec hal, ceux comportant ivman contiennent également des bonnes explications. Désolé je peux pas faire plus j'ai pas mal de boulot aujourd'hui. Bon courage.

----------

## Fistons

Mon gnome-mount ne m'indique rien, a pars sa version, j'en dÃ©duis qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur, cependant, le disque n'est pas mounter. 

Je prÃ©cise que je suis bien sous gnome, et que je n'ai meme pas installer pmount.

----------

## Mickael

On s'en fou de pmount, le problème vient de hal et plus particulièrement de sa politique de montage (ie policy)

----------

## Fistons

Si Ã§a peut aider, j'obtiens Ã§a:

```
lilith ~ # hal-device volume_part1_size_120031478784

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_120031478784'

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_part1_size_120031478784'  (string)

  volume.partition.msdos_part_table_type = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  info.product = 'Volume (msdos_partition_table)'  (string)

  volume.size = 120031478784  (0x1bf26f0400)  (uint64)

  volume.num_blocks = 234436482  (0xdf93782)  (int)

  volume.block_size = 512  (0x200)  (int)

  volume.partition.number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  info.capabilities = { 'volume', 'block' } (string list)

  info.category = 'volume'  (string)

  volume.is_partition = true  (bool)

  volume.is_disc = false  (bool)

  volume.is_mounted = false  (bool)

  volume.mount_point = ''  (string)

  volume.label = ''  (string)

  volume.uuid = ''  (string)

  volume.fsversion = ''  (string)

  volume.fsusage = 'partitiontable'  (string)

  volume.fstype = 'msdos_partition_table'  (string)

  storage.model = ''  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HM120JC_0'  (string)

  block.is_volume = true  (bool)

  block.minor = 17  (0x11)  (int)

  block.major = 8  (0x8)  (int)

  block.device = '/dev/sdb1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_SAMSUNG_HM120JC_0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path_device = '/sys/block/sdb/sdb1'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/block/sdb/sdb1'  (string)

```

----------

## Mickael

lance hald en mode débug et monte ensuite ton disque dur externe à la main dans une console.

```
/usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
```

EDIT : donne nous alors des infos lorsque tu montes à la main, et donne nous le résultat de cette commande s'il-te-plaît : groups

EDIT 2 : ton disque  externe est partionné en fat ou en ntfs?

EDIT 3 : montre nous ce qu'il y a dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy un fois le disque externe monté.

EDIT 4 : regarde ici

----------

## sebtx

Bon j'ai trouvé la solution. Enfin une solution.

Apparemment Hal considère nos disques USB comme non-removables, c'est-à-dire comme des disques fixes... Ceci est gênant dans notre cas...

Et par défaut il ignore les disques fixes...  

J'ai donc modifié la règle dans /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi  selon:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.hotpluggable" bool="false">
> 
>         <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.removable" bool="false">
> ...

 

Modifié, cela devient:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.hotpluggable" bool="false">
> 
>         <match key="@block.storage_device:storage.removable" bool="false">
> ...

 

Après reste à savoir pourquoi c'est comme ça...

En tout cas ça marche maintenant.

----------

## Mickael

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai trouvé la solution. Enfin une solution.
> 
> Apparemment Hal considère nos disques USB comme non-removables, c'est-à-dire comme des disques fixes... Ceci est gênant dans notre cas...
> 
> Et par défaut il ignore les disques fixes...  
> ...

 

c'est expliqué non? : 

 *Quote:*   

> <!-- Here follow volumes we specifically want to ignore - it is the -->
> 
>       <!-- responsibility of software higher in the stack (e.g. gnome-vfs) -->
> 
>       <!-- amd mount programs (e.g. Mount() on HAL) to respect volume.ignore -->

 

EDIT, si tu veux mettre de la couleur, il ne faut utiliser les balises code mais les balises [quote]  :Wink: 

----------

## Fistons

La méthode de sebtx ne donne rien, enfin, rien de bien: elle me mount la partition ntfs de mon disque dur interne, mais toujours rien en ce qui concerne l'externe qui lui est en vfat.

groups me donne ça:

 *Quote:*   

> eric@lilith ~ $ groups
> 
> adm wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users portage eric haldaemon plugdev vboxusers
> 
> 

 

Voila mon /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy

 *Quote:*   

> lilith ~ # ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/
> 
> 10osvendor  20thirdparty
> 
> 

 

----------

## Mickael

Et à l'intérieur de ceux-ci il y a quoi : 10osvendor 20thirdparty 

----------

## Fistons

 *Quote:*   

> lilith ~ # ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/
> 
> lilith ~ # ls /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/
> 
> 10-keyboard-policy.fdi           15-storage-luks.fdi
> ...

 

----------

## Mickael

Regarde mon edit 4 plus haut, et tu l'adaptes à ton cas. Tu fais un fichier vfat_externe.fdi

----------

## Fistons

Le fichier externe ne donne rien.

Un autre disque externe en vfat fonctionne très bien.

----------

## pathfinder

je vais pas vraiment repondre al tes quesitons, mais tout ca je l avais vu dans 

Applications - System Tools -> Configuration Editor et la tu peux cliquer (mince je retrouve pas) pour retrouver ces valeurs de volume.ignore, etc.

tu es alle dans removable drives and MEdia aussi (menu preferences)? peut etre devrais tu cocher certaines cases? (je crois pas, mais moi perso c est parfois des trucs tellement idiots...que je me permets de les proposer....)

----------

## Fistons

J'ai enfin trouver une (la?) solution.

J'ai tout simplement virer la partition qui Ã©tait en fat32(lba) et crÃ©er une nouvelle en fat32.

Voila, merci a tous.

----------

## Mickael

Met résolu dans ton titre alors!  :Wink: 

EDIT : pour info, le nouveau hal masqué 5.9 devrait corriger beaucoup beaucoup de problème à en croire les commentaires dans l'ebuild. Je n'ai pas fait gaffe aux changelog pour le moment.  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Tu as raison le changelog est vraiment long et il n'y a que du bon.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SiOu

Voila jai le meme probleme avec un lecteur de dvd externe , il me dit que jai pas les droits nécessaire pour pouvoir mount :

 *Quote:*   

> ** (gnome-mount:13731): WARNING **: Mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_TheFrozenThrone
> 
> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied : Device has /dev/sr0 volume.ignore set to TRUE. Refusing to mount.
> 
> 

 

Version de hal et dbus :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [I] sys-apps/hal
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)0.5.7.1-r5 0.5.9-r1 (~)0.5.9.1-r1 {acpi crypt debug dell disk-partition dmi doc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux pcmcia selinux}
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> siou@localhost ~ $ groups
> 
> adm disk wheel audio cdrom tape video cdrw usb users haldaemon plugdev games sio

 

Si quelquun pouvait maider ..

----------

